# B&s 22hp Twin Backfiring



## SCHYNDRPAR (May 23, 2011)

I Was Mowing For About 30 Minutes And Then When I Was Engaging The Mower It Puffed Out Blue Smoke From The Front Of The Engine. It Did This About Three Times And Then I Shut It Down, Then It Wouldn't Start And Backfires Somewhat Through The Carb. ???ing Maybe A Valve Or Not Sure. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

More then likely one of your exhaust valves is not working. The push rod may have come off the rocker arm. Take the valve covers off and inspect the valves and check the clearances. If one of the push rods fell off, make sure it's not bent and the valve is free, before you reinstall it.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did it continue to blow out blue smoke, or did it stop? May be a blown head gasket or a breather problem.


----------



## SCHYNDRPAR (May 23, 2011)

After I Had Shut It Off Turns Over Very Easily, And No Blue Smoke. Just Intermmittent Blowing And Slight Backfire With The Choke Open Through The Carb Intake. Will I Have To Pull The Heads To Get At The Valves?


----------



## SCHYNDRPAR (May 23, 2011)

SCHYNDRPAR said:


> After I Had Shut It Off Turns Over Very Easily, And No Blue Smoke. Just Intermmittent Blowing And Slight Backfire With The Choke Open Through The Carb Intake. Will I Have To Pull The Heads To Get At The Valves?


 YOU CAN REASON TO A POINT, BEYOND THAT POINT THERE
IS NO REASON


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

SCHYNDRPAR said:


> Will I Have To Pull The Heads To Get At The Valves?


Yes and No! If you want to get to the valves themselves, then the heads have to come off. To check the valve adjustments, rocker arms and push rods, No the heads can remain on the engine. In either case you will have to remove the valve covers. These are mounted with 4 cap head screws each and one side usually has a small hose attached to operate a fuel pump.


----------

